# b13 angel eyes



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

does anyone know any company that makes angel eyes for a b13? or another car model angel eye that would work? i know about the e 36 bmw but i am looking for something that fits better.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

skyliner46 said:


> does anyone know any company that makes angel eyes for a b13? or another car model angel eye that would work? i know about the e 36 bmw but i am looking for something that fits better.


o god, yore sentra will be very cool with angel eyes. !! great ideia of your


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.4caroption.com/Pdut_detail.asp?prod_CD=LP-B362BCR&LineID=Lighting&CateID=Head Lamp <----e36 is the only why i know to go!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

For $285 I'd try maknig my own first, but that's just me. I'd get two sets of projector lights for $120 or less and modify the OEM housing to fit them in.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^i bet something like that would take a lot of work and fabrication skills.

how bad do the bemmer lights fit?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im gonna one day check around for some of those lights stock and see about making some kinda support of something for b13s. maybe

nice avaitor! piss in 'sno'


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Funny I made bolth of thoes avatars max yours and sno's....lol


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

fanl said:


> o god, yore sentra will be very cool with angel eyes. !! great ideia of your


 hey dip sh!t why dont you learn how to spell before you criticize someone crackhead


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

skyliner46 said:


> hey dip sh!t why dont you learn how to spell before you criticize someone crackhead


My thoughts exactly. Anyway, I was looking around on eBayand you can get the E36 headlights for ~ $120 shipped. Here's a link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7907661822&category=33710 At that price it'd be worth doing, certainly cheaper than the fugly Tsuru's. I'm not sure how they'd look though on anything other than a black car. It doesn't appear that you get the corner lights with them though, and I'm not sure if the front lenses/covers come with them either, so I'd contact the seller first. Here's another couple links. This one you get the corners and the covers are on the lights, but they're ~ $245 shipped. Seems like a lot just to have the damn corners. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7906952521&category=33710 Then here's one that clearly shows the lenses on but no corner lights, for ~ $193 shipped. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7907349392&category=33710


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't believe that fanl was poking fun. I've read a number of his posts and read on other boards with Brazilian members.

Portuguese is probably his first language. While he may not be able to spell. It appears that you can not read.

This is a public forum on the internet. Nissan has cars all over the world. This forum appears on the first page for a NUMBER of searches.

That a decent flaming considering he as more posts than you. Hate to burst your bubble, but Nissan and the internet isn't just for idiot Americans.


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

i wouldn't need the corners because they don't fit anyway. Do they?


----------

